# Changing the camera under my profile pic



## Mike9129 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi

Just wondering where do i find the option to change the camera thats showing up under my profile pic on the forums?
I have never owned an M50, ive no idea why its displayed as the camera i use!

thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 28, 2020)

It’s an automatic thing that relates to and changes as your posting history gets larger. At some point you can change the wording under your avatar and that is in Account - Account Details - Custom Title. But I don’t think you can do that until you have been a member for a set amount of time or posting numbers.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> It’s an automatic thing that relates to and changes as your posting history gets larger. At some point you can change the wording under your avatar and that is in Account - Account Details - Custom Title. But I don’t think you can do that until you have been a member for a set amount of time or posting numbers.



Hmm, the low end probably ought to be "Rebel T6" or something like that, then, or maybe M100/M200.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hmm, the low end probably ought to be "Rebel T6" or something like that, then, or maybe M100/M200.


It changes very quickly early on. But it’s been there for a while so I’m not sure how current the models are.


----------

